# Snowbear/CJ7 Plow mount help



## Thor77 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi there! 
I recently picked up a cute little Snowbear plow for a heck of a deal, to put on my 79 CJ7 just for the fun of it. I need to build a custom mount for it being my Jeep is lifted and such, just wondering if anyone out there has a snowbear or similar plow mounted on a CJ that could post some pics of their mounts to give me some ideas. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

Many newer Snowbears just attach to a regular 2" receiver. Is that what yours uses, or is it a special Snowbear mount?


----------



## Thor77 (Dec 18, 2015)

No, it's an older Snowbear with the 2 point mount. I know they make an adpter to go from the 2 point mount to a 2" receiver, but that seems like a lot of stress on one point, and with the my jeep being as tall as it is, I'd have to drop the receiver way down in order to keep the A frame level. Don't get me wrong, I understand this is a cute little plow and nothing like my old Meyers, so it isn't going to move mountains or clear the Wal-Mart parking lot, but I still want it to be stout, not trash the frame on my Jeep, and be somewhat simple to remove in the off season for off roading.


----------



## Thor77 (Dec 18, 2015)

I've searched the forum for pics, but haven't found any of the truck side mounts to get ideas from.


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm afraid I can't be much help with the mounts; I have the receiver. I will say that mine looks delicate, but it has held up really well and I've probably pushed it harder than I should. The receiver mount is really easy and fast to set up/take down. I have it on a Liberty, and just leave the hitch on all year - it's useful in the summer for moving a trailer around, or for winching.


----------



## Thor77 (Dec 18, 2015)

That is a good point. It would be nice to have a receiver up front. I have a winch mounted on the front of the Jeep, but would be handy if I have to jockey my boat around or something. The issue I think I would have is the receiver would be up to high, so I'd have to build a drop for it, plus the adapter, so the plow would be sticking WAY out in front.







Thank you for the reply though!


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

The trend on these plows is that they do stick out the front more than they used to.

A buddy of mine has a 72 CJ5 with a lift, and 36" tires, with a MEYERS plow. He started with the regular push frame for the plow, and just had it extended so that it would sit lower to the ground to keep the plow frame more level. If you don't weld, find a local welding shop and talk to them, they can most likely fabricate exactly what you need.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

geer hed;2146434 said:


> The trend on these plows is that they do stick out the front more than they used to.
> 
> A buddy of mine has a 72 CJ5 with a lift, and 36" tires, with a MEYERS plow. He started with the regular push frame for the plow, and just had it extended so that it would sit lower to the ground to keep the plow frame more level. If you don't weld, find a local welding shop and talk to them, they can most likely fabricate exactly what you need.


He has two plows?


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

1olddogtwo;2146448 said:


> He has two plows?


No ? Where do you see 2 plows?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Meyer(S) u said.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Yur getten to technical there OldDog. I would not want to go from a Meyer to a Snow Bear. That's like going from power steering back to manuel.


----------

